# Vintage Trouble Nov 12 Vancouver



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Getting a little jacked up here about going to see Vintage Trouble in a few days. Small venue with general seating at the Rickshaw Theatre in Vancouver. I also bought pre-show sound check meet and greet. Hope to chat over tweed amps with Nalle Colt. Gear shots to come. Gonna be great!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just saw them in Toronto last week opening for Trombone Shorty. One of the best shows I've ever seen! Both bands are stellar! 
You're gonna love this show!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Hamstrung

You gotta do a role call before these shows. I can’t believe I missed it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

sambonee said:


> @Hamstrung
> 
> You gotta do a role call before these shows. I can’t believe I missed it.


I've done stuff like that before and ended up with a mitt full of tickets for everyone that suddenly couldn't make the show. I'll alert the forum if these guys return but tickets will be an individual responsibility.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Of course. U wasn’t referring to you buying them. Just a roll call to spread the word.

How was it ? My bud said it was amazing.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just did the pre-show meet and greet. Man theae guys are classy. Treated us so well. Got a personal tour by Nalle of their live gear. We yaked gear and amps. He showed me his guitars. We gear geeked out. Super cranked now for the show! Gear pics to come later.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You gotta tell how you got that vip ticket! 

Enjoy I’m jealous.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

What a h e l l of a show. Vintage Trouble was amazing. They were tight, extremely professional. True entertainers. What a front man Ty is. Wow. High energy. He has the crowd totally engaged all night. The great songs just kept rolling. Very intimate with the crowd. Ty was down in the crowd many times. He stage dove off the bar for some crowd surfing. $25 for a ticket? Amazing value. Probably one of the very best live shows I have ever attended. The Rickshaw theatre is a smaller venue that is about the size of the average old movie theatre. Anyone, a VT fan or not would have loved the show.

My wife came along with me. She's never heard of them, or knew what to expect. She being a country music fan was impressed and loved the show too.

Ok. The VIP thing:

I subscribe to the Vintage Trouble emails for fans. I did this years ago, in hopes that I would catch wind of a regional show. Well it worked. In the email VT subscribers were given the option to pay $50 for a pre-show meet and greet. Me being a gear head, and Nalle Colt being a respected guitar player, with a taste for vintage gear, I was in. We were escorted into the theatre before the show. VT members were all standing on the floor in front of the stage waiting for us. There were 6 of us who bought the VIP access package.

The boys were very friendly and easy to talk to. We introduced ourselves and spoke a bit of small talk. Then I got to the gear topic with Nalle. He was cool and interested in me, I guess because we had gear in common. We got a few pics and then the boys got lined up in a row and asked us for requests. They played 2 VT songs for us that we asked for. They sounded great unplugged. Here they are serenading us. They asked us to get in real close and be right there for the experience.










Nalle Colt and I:










They then asked us if we had any questions at all. Anything. We did, and they responded respectfully and thanked us for being dedicated fans. I asked each of them to tell us who their musical influences were.
After more pics and autographs Nalle asked me to go up and stage with him for a full tour of his live rig.

Here's my Wife and I with the boys:










I knew Nalle was into Lazy-J amps and Les Pauls, so I expected to see these. Nalle started with a tour of all his axes. Gretches, LPs, and a Tele. His #1 is his 2004 Les Paul that has toured the world many times over and is beat to sh1T.
Here it is in Nalle's hands:


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's Nalle giving me the full goods:










Some Lazy-J settings:









Turns out he also plays a clone Plexi. Made for him by a UK builder. Vintage Basket Weave cab.









In addition to that, a 1968 Drip Edge SF Bassman with a Fender Vibratone cab. Seen here. Nalle used the Vibratone lots and his tone was f'awsome. Nate's tone was excellent all night and his licks extremely tasty. After the show was over I met Nalle again and asked about a certain tone that he had with a Gretch using a slide. The song was Run Like a River. I asked which amp he was using, as it sounded so great. He said all three amps are on all the time. Every song.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here we have Nalle's pedal board:









An overall stage shot.









Folks you need to go see these guys. The entertainment value is good as it gets.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pictures and information about the band. You did mention that you asked them who their musical influences were. So who were their influences?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great write up.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bass player: Prince
Singer: Tina Turner
Drummer: The Who/ Led Zepplin era
Guitarist: Rory Gallagher and Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kablebike (May 14, 2016)

I attended this show. It was very good. I bought some vinyl there.


----------

